# Flushing rez with ph'd water



## Dr.Drow (Jun 7, 2011)

I just read the flush with ph'd water thread and it was awesome. Lol ..but it's closed  ..anyways in my experience some strains will get slimy roots when flushed with unph'd water which leads to other problems so I always ph my water even if im not adding nutes...
just my .02ents

DD


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, according to Jorge C .5 ph difference is tolerable but any more and it takes a toll on your roots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

IME, it doesn't make any difference at all if I pH my water before I flush.  I see absolutely no difference in the root or plant's general health regardless of whether the flush water is pH'd or not.  In fact if I am flushing for overnuting, I prefer water that is not pH'd to insure that the plant does not uptake any more nutes.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, at the expense of sounding like a THG groupie, I agree with the flushing method. If yer flushing for an overnute problem then that is just going to waste and its purpose is to grab the chems and pull them out of the soil. With final flushing (according to what I've read) I would think that yu would want to use ph'd water as yu are still watering the plants for the final week while allowing the plants to use up all of the left over chems in the medium and in the plant itself b4 harvesting. Although some say it doesn't make any difference, I think it does affect taste IMLE.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> .... Although some say it doesn't make any difference, I think it does affect taste IMLE.



LOL--I guarantee that you cannot taste the difference in my grows after a good cure.  I never starve my girls at the end of their grow when they are trying to really pack on the crystals.  To me it is like starving yourself days before a marathon.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the interesting feedback guys. I'm pretty sure I'm an overprotective parent, but im working on that. Thats why I'm here  Jumping from 6.0 to 7.0 just seems like it would be stressfull, but if you guys arent having issues then it leads me to belive the slimy roots came from a possible light leak or to much h2o2 as it kills bad bactreria as well as good. The yeild was still good, to bad this incident was a few grows back so its hard to tell.


----------



## Metrop (Jun 10, 2011)

do know that also a pH down product is a fertilizer and your plant will eat it !!!


----------



## PeaceLuvPot (Jul 13, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I guarantee that you cannot taste the difference in my grows after a good cure.  I never starve my girls at the end of their grow when they are trying to really pack on the crystals.  To me it is like starving yourself days before a marathon.



I totally agree with this and have had some really heated debates on other forums with people who just can't handle someone who states they don't final flush. I do not final flush (although I did do it once in a side by side so I could see for myself) and there is no one that says anything other than I have the best tasting weed they have ever had.  So I also do not starve my ladies either. Good to see a vet grower stating this here.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

> but if you guys arent having issues then it leads me to belive the slimy roots came from a possible light leak or to much h2o2 as it kills bad bactreria as well as good.



In my experience slimy roots are caused more from to high of temperatures in the rez and also from light leaks/rez not dark enough.

When and if I flush I do not pH my water. When flushing I want the excess nutes to be wash away and not be exhumed by the plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I guarantee that you cannot taste the difference in my grows after a good cure. I never starve my girls at the end of their grow when they are trying to really pack on the crystals. To me it is like starving yourself days before a marathon.


:yeahthat: For Sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> In my experience slimy roots are caused more from to high of temperatures in the rez and also from light leaks/rez not dark enough.
> 
> When and if I flush I do not pH my water. When flushing I want the excess nutes to be wash away and not be exhumed by the plant.


 
Thats also been my experince. Light leaks and heat.


----------



## gchristo (Jul 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IME, it doesn't make any difference at all if I pH my water before I flush... In fact if I am flushing for overnuting, I prefer water that is not pH'd to insure that the plant does not uptake any more nutes.


 
Question here for all who do not adjust ph into the 5.6 - 6.1, with 5.8 preferable range. Talking hydro here, but soil growers have near the same max and mins for their nutrient uptakes as well. 
According to the charts in the sticky linked below, most of the common nutrients will be taken up by the plant at wide ranges of ph, from moderatly acid - 4.50 for Fe and Mn, to highly alkaline - 9.5 for N and Mg. What ph would be ideal to flush your plants to eliminate nutrients from any uptake? 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090

Not trying to incite a flush, non-flush here, but I understood the above charts to demonstrate that some nutes would be consumed at near most ph levels, but at much less than optimal levels outside the ideal range, and if left unchecked, the either acid, or alkaline water would prohibit the balanced and optimal usage of all essentials, thereby rendering plants with deficiencies, or over-fertilization symptoms.

Thanks for the thoughts.
Cheers.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2011)

*gchristo* you answered your own question.



> but at much less than optimal levels outside the ideal range,



When and if I flush, I do not leave my flush water in the rez. I flush then drain then add new nutes.


----------

